# Know Your Temps: tshu



## [M]artin (Mar 6, 2007)

*It's time for another round of Know Your Temps! The Temp being questioned during this session is tshu!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:

---> One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days. Users may sign-up/volunteer for each weekly spot [but more on that later].

---> Once that user's week of questioning starts anybody can ask that user any 3 questions they want via posting on the thread. These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBATemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! (Please post all 3 of your questions at once, in one solid post)

---> Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up.

This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

*tshu's session begins 3-6-07 and ends the night of 3-7-07.*

Temps On Deck:
[3-8-07 to 3-9-07] >>> iza
[3-10-07 to 3-11-07] >>> dafatkid27
[3-12-07 to 3-13-07] >>> Qrayzie
[3-14-07 to 3-15-07] >>> ShadowXP
[3-16-07 to 3-17-07] >>> 754boy
[3-18-07 to 3-19-07] >>> Qpido
[3-20-07 to 3-21-07] >>> juggernaut911
[3-22-07 to 3-23-07] >>> mthrnite
[3-24-07 to 3-25-07] >>> bobitos
[3-26-07 to 3-27-07] >>> Orc
[3-28-07 to 3-29-07] >>> Gaisuto
[3-30-07 to 3-31-07] >>> AshuraZero
[4-1-07 to 4-2-07] >>> shadowboy
[4-3-07 to 4-4-07] >>> rambozotheclown
[4-5-07 to 4-6-07] >>> OSW
[4-7-07 to 4-8-07] >>> Opium
[4-9-07 to 4-10-07] >>> DarkRamza
[4-11-07 to 4-12-07] >>> nloding
[4-13-07 to 4-14-07] >>> \/\/oltz
[4-15-07 to 4-16-07] >>> RayorDragonFall

Past _Know Your Temps_ Sessions:
>>> Kyoji
>>> Mortenga
>>> .TakaM
>>> The Last Spartan
>>> Gamerman1723
>>> [M]artin

PM me ( link ) if you're interested in being featured on an upcoming session of Know Your Temps.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

1 Do you believe in god?
2 What (if any) is your favorite hentai/ pron film? 
3 On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate the taste of blood?

>_>  Okay, if you refuse to answer no.2, an alternate is:
What would you do before you died if you were trapped on Uranus with 1 weeks supply of oxygen?


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 6, 2007)

they have hentai films. i thougth there was just pictures. cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . where are these


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 6, 2007)

1. So um are you having fun?
2. Um do you like it here?
3. Um are you enjoying yourself?

:-D


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 6, 2007)

1. explain your username 'tshu'
2. favourite medium?
3. sum up something in one word


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1 Do you believe in god?
> 2 What (if any) is your favorite hentai/ pron film?
> 3 On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate the taste of blood?
> 
> ...


*1) Taylor Shute
2) india ink
3) something*


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 6, 2007)

aw I meant pick something and sum it up


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> aw I meant pick something and sum it up


*okay. I will sum up Dirtie:

7*


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## TPi (Mar 6, 2007)

tshu r u tshu
tshu r...u tshu?
how old is dirtie


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> tshu r u tshu
> tshu r...u tshu?
> how old is dirtie


*1) yes
2) i think so
3) *


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 6, 2007)

What's the worst thing about Earthbound?


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> What's the worst thing about Earthbound?


*it ends.*


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Life, the universe, everything... wave?
2. Favorite "underground" cartoonist?
3. Do you think we'll meet one day?


----------



## TPi (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> how old is dirtie


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 6, 2007)

1) Why did you sell your Nintendo WiFi USB dongle?
2) What is the meaning of life?
3) How old is your gf?


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1. Life, the universe, everything... wave?
> 2. Favorite "underground" cartoonist?
> 3. Do you think we'll meet one day?


*1) yes.
2) Umm... Gary Taxali is a fun illustrator with neat cartoons. He is also my teacher.
3) I think that we would meet if there was a GBAtemp gathering, but I will only go if it is held in Dirtie's backyard (i like huge green fields with sheep.)*


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1) Why did you sell your Nintendo WiFi USB dongle?
> 2) What is the meaning of life?
> 3) How old is your gf?


what I did not see these questions until just now.
*1) i have a wireless router now. and i needed to buy some eggs and milk.
2)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) 43*


----------



## rest0re (Mar 6, 2007)

1) ARE YOU INTO ALTERNATIVE COMICS (you know those... maybe) just seen your style? do you draw comics?
2) do you like illustrations and who is your favourite illustrators?
3) do you think that fine artists are communists?
4) which is best site about art if you are not allowed to deviantart?


----------



## rest0re (Mar 6, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1) ARE YOU INTO ALTERNATIVE COMICS (you know those... maybe) just seen your style? do you draw comics?
> 2) do you like illustrations and who is your favourite illustrators?
> 3) do you think that fine artists are communists?
> 4) which is best site about art if you are not allowed to deviantart?


*
1) I don't know, I don't really read any comics. Although a friend of mine just gave me Maus to read, and it looks very good. I don't really draw comics so much, but I would like to. I usually draw simple pictures with a few words on them, maybe they count as comics.

2) Yes I like illustrations. I am in university for illustration. I enjoy, David Shrigley, Gary Taxali, Shary Boyle, Julia Breckenreid, Christopher Silas Neal, Martha Rich, Graham Roumieu... there are alot of people and friends who I like.

3) Fine artists are very fine people. There is a very fine line between fine art and illustration though anyway, I don't really care, I am pretty fine with it.

4) Deviantart has too much anime. Drawn.ca is fun. Illustrationmundo.com is also a good site to look at. You could also look at taylorshute.com because it is kind of neat.*


----------



## rest0re (Mar 6, 2007)

1) have you ever used pentel gfkp (portable inkbrush with exchangeable tank!) or some sort of waterbrush for example koji? (they're imo really nice to carry around when you do sketches outside)
2) uuh do my artists questions bore you?
3) internet sucks right?
edit: damn thanks you very much about that david shrigley info.. he is just stuff i like.. outsider art type


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 6, 2007)

1) Did you get your harmonicatrumpets?
2) Do you still play your accordionjug?
3) I'm not 7.


----------



## Qpido (Mar 6, 2007)

1) What's the craziest thing you've used duct tape for?
2) Bath, shower or milk?
3) What's your favorite song ever?

Q~


----------



## Harsky (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Most expensive thing you broke?
2. When you answer a phone how often do you say, "yellow"?
3. Ninjas have kidnapped the president. Are you a bad enough dude to save him?


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 6, 2007)

1 - What's your favorite lyric/lyrics of all time?

2 - When you and your girlfriend hold hands, are you on top, or is she?

3 - If you could kill anybody in the world and get away with it (/if you had to, if you don't *want* anybody dead), who would it be and why?


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 3) I'm not 7.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 6, 2007)

1. What's the first thing you do in the morning after you wake up ?
2. What's the last thing you do at night, before falling asleep ?
3. Which hand do you wipe with ?


----------



## iza (Mar 6, 2007)

1) what inspired your entry to GBAtemp's love fest?
2) dont look at me like that
3) if i held a how much do you love iza contest, would you enter a song, drawing or 100 foot tall golden statue with diamonds


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

rest0re said:


> 1) have you ever used pentel gfkp (portable inkbrush with exchangeable tank!) or some sort of waterbrush for example koji? (they're imo really nice to carry around when you do sketches outside)
> 2) uuh do my artists questions bore you?
> 3) internet sucks right?
> edit: damn thanks you very much about that david shrigley info.. he is just stuff i like.. outsider art type


*1) no, I never have. but it sounds cool. I'll look into it!
2) no, I like them
3) my internet sucks because it sometimes disconnects itself.*



Dirtie said:


> 1) Did you get your harmonicatrumpets?
> 2) Do you still play your accordionjug?
> 3) I'm not 7.


*1) I still didn't get it in the mail! Supposedly, the guy told me, it was damaged badly in transit, and was sent back to him or something. And now he has sent out a new one express. But it is still not here. Though.. maybe it is here today!
2)I haven't played my accordionjug since august, since it is at a friends house still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am moving closer to him soon and we will get to hang out more.
3) yes you are silly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



Qpido said:


> 1) What's the craziest thing you've used duct tape for?
> 2) Bath, shower or milk?
> 3) What's your favorite song ever?


*1) Probably my accordionjug (i wish i had a picture to show, but alas, I do not) It is a water jug, half of an accordion, some tubes and pipes, and LOT's of duct tape to hold it all air tight.
2) Shower, or sometime's soy milk.
3) This is a very hard choice. It always changes. My brain hurts. Okay.... Neil Young - Long May You Run. But that's going to change next week probably.*



Harsky said:


> 1. Most expensive thing you broke?
> 2. When you answer a phone how often do you say, "yellow"?
> 3. Ninjas have kidnapped the president. Are you a bad enough dude to save him?


*1) I broke an Xbox once, trying to install a modchip. So I had to sell all of my old legit games in order to purchase a new Xbox. I could have used that cash for something cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) I often say "hey"
3) HELL YES! I am a CRUDE DUDE!*



spokenrope said:


> 1 - What's your favorite lyric/lyrics of all time?
> 
> 2 - When you and your girlfriend hold hands, are you on top, or is she?
> 
> 3 - If you could kill anybody in the world and get away with it (/if you had to, if you don't *want* anybody dead), who would it be and why?


*1) 
Set my compass north
I got winter in my blood
Acadian driftwood
Gypsy tail wind
They call my home the land of snow
Canadian cold front movin' in
What a way to ride
Ah, what a way to go ~ The Band - Acadian Driftwood
2) When we are holding hands, we are both on top... of the hood of my car. Ghost ridin' tha whip!
3) The clown that made me the penis balloon when I was 5.*



rambozotheclown said:


> 1. What's the first thing you do in the morning after you wake up ?
> 2. What's the last thing you do at night, before falling asleep ?
> 3. Which hand do you wipe with ?


*1) Slide out of bed, turn on the computer, go to the kitchen and make some tea.
2) Read a good book.
3) Right.*


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 6, 2007)

1) If you could fight anyone...who would you fight?

2) Did you know if you were to add nitric acid to the soap-making process, one would get nitroglycerin. With enough soap, one could blow up the world, if one were so inclined?

3) If you could fight any historical figure...who would you fight?


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1) what inspired your entry to GBAtemp's love fest?
> 2) dont look at me like that
> 3) if i held a how much do you love iza contest, would you enter a song, drawing or 100 foot tall golden statue with diamonds


*1) I dunno, it just kinda happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My love for GBAtemp inspired it. (BULLSHIT ALARM! BULLSHIT ALARM!)
2)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you know I am looking at you behind these cool shades?
2) I would enter a statue made out of soap.
*


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> 1) If you could fight anyone...who would you fight?
> 
> 2) Did you know if you were to add nitric acid to the soap-making process, one would get nitroglycerin. With enough soap, one could blow up the world, if one were so inclined?
> 
> 3) If you could fight any historical figure...who would you fight?


*1) I would fight TPi. But it would have to be in a dramatic reenactment of the fight in Rocky IV where Rocky fights the Russian, in Russia.
2) I did not know that, that is good info.
3) I would fight Alexander Graham Bell.*


----------



## iza (Mar 6, 2007)

damn fight club, let all my secrets out why dontcha?!


----------



## Spikey (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Why haven't you been in IRC as much?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Can I have your R4?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Mother 3?


----------



## Qpido (Mar 6, 2007)

1) What would it take for you to suck off a really sweaty fat guy?
2) Which one of your fingers is your favorite?
3) What is on the picture closest to your computer?

Q~


----------



## iza (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry, dont mean to distract anyone, but wtf is mother3? i've heard of it alot on this forum, but never heard of it before then


----------



## MaHe (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> sorry, dont mean to distract anyone, but wtf is mother3? i've heard of it alot on this forum, but never heard of it before then


ur mom      


1) Do you smoke?
2) Why not?
3) Really?


----------



## Qpido (Mar 6, 2007)

Mother 3 is like a sequel to Earthbound.
Only in Japan for now...

Q~


----------



## kingeightsix (Mar 6, 2007)

don't know what i'm doing but you guys are asking some fucked up questions and i had a few of my own...

1) did you know that a cat has less chance of surviving when falling off a building of 7 stories & more of a chance off a building of 9 to 20?
it needs that extra 2 stories to freak out, relax, collect itself & then correct it's stance to land safely.

2) will we all die within the next 30 years?
think about it, global warming, war, drugs. the fucken higher ups always wanting to build more buildings and make more money... they don't think about nature & how it's going to affect us in the future. i guess they're living for the moment. war, it's going to break out soon. drugs, shit, everyone's doing it these days. soon, everyone in the world is going to either get flooded to death or die from gunshots & bombs or die slowly from crack.

3) how would you make yourself rich?
i'm turning 21 this year and i realized that i haven't achieved much... AND i'm actually walking backwards because i'm stuck under house. when i do get out i plan on just working my ass off, doing whatever on the side... saving most of my money and investing some of it into stocks or someshit like that. i'm still not sure how i'm supposed to invest when i know nothing about that. when i hit 25 i should be able to open up a small business or restaurant... move up from there. fuck.

hi, my name is ____.


----------



## sipoon (Mar 6, 2007)

to kingeightsix above: don't worry mate, 21 is alright, i know people who are in their 30s who are still feeling at a loss to what to do with themselves, your experience will make you come out more determined then the average joe to do something, all you need is perseverance

now on to the show...
1)If Neil Young was covered in cocaine dust, would he still lose in a fight with Neil Diamond ?
2)What would Herb Alpert do? (WWHAD)
3)Who are your role models?

btw: cocaine dust FTL


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 6, 2007)

Charles Bronson or Steaven Seagal? And Explain why.

Mother 2 or Mother 3? And Explain why.

Cocaine or Heroin? And explain why.


----------



## sipoon (Mar 6, 2007)

ahem... cocaine dust FTL


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 6, 2007)

1) How many different consoles have you pirated games from?
2)Approx how many games do you think you've downloaded?
3) If the FBI stormed your house and searched through everything you ever did, how much do you think you'd owe in any/all crimes you've ever committed? (and don't lie, everyone's broken some law at least a dozen times)


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) If you could fight anyone...who would you fight?
> ...


ultra-sorry if this is a double post.
I am a thrower (track and field) (shotput/ discus) and my coach calls me Drago. Evidently Drago is the name of that russian guy. Why does he call me Drago? Evidently because I look like him.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> ultra-sorry if this is a double post.
> I am a thrower (track and field) (shotput/ discus) and my coach calls me Drago. Evidently Drago is the name of that russian guy. Why does he call me Drago? Evidently because I look like him.











I wouldn't want to shotput against you.


----------



## tshu (Mar 7, 2007)

spikeygcps2 said:


> 1. Why haven't you been in IRC as much?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) nah
3) yes.*



Qpido said:


> 1) What would it take for you to suck off a really sweaty fat guy?
> 2) Which one of your fingers is your favorite?
> 3) What is on the picture closest to your computer?
> 
> Q~


*1) $25,000,000.00
2) left pinky
3) huh?*



MaHe said:


> 1) Do you smoke?
> 2) Why not?
> 3) Really?


*1) no
2) because
3) ya*



kingeightsix said:


> 1) did you know that a cat has less chance of surviving when falling off a building of 7 stories & more of a chance off a building of 9 to 20?
> it needs that extra 2 stories to freak out, relax, collect itself & then correct it's stance to land safely.
> 
> 2) will we all die within the next 30 years?
> ...


*1) I did not know that
2) yes.
3) win the lottery.*



sipoon said:


> 1)If Neil Young was covered in cocaine dust, would he still lose in a fight with Neil Diamond ?
> 2)What would Herb Alpert do? (WWHAD)
> 3)Who are your role models?
> 
> btw: cocaine dust FTLÂ


*1) Neil Young ftw.
2) Herb would eat cake.
3) Fish.*



SomeGuyGG said:


> Charles Bronson or Steaven Seagal? And Explain why.
> 
> Mother 2 or Mother 3? And Explain why.
> 
> Cocaine or Heroin? And explain why.


*1) Charles Bronson, because Steven Seagal does not have a mustache.
2) Mother 2 because Mother 3 still isn't translated yet.
3) Cocaine because I am afraid of needles.*



imgod22222 said:


> 1) How many different consoles have you pirated games from?
> 2)Approx how many games do you think you've downloaded?
> 3) If the FBI stormed your house and searched through everything you ever did, how much do you think you'd owe in any/all crimes you've ever committed? (and don't lie, everyone's broken some law at least a dozen times)


*1) Xbox, Gameboy, GBA, N64, DS, SNES, NES, Genesis, GameGear, i dunno, alot.
2) Too many.
3) Well if they searched my apartment, they would find alot of copied DVDs and Xbox games. They might see my wardrobe and then call the fashion police though.*


----------



## Nevin007 (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Hottest actress or supermodel? 
2. Have you ever been in a fight?...win/lose?
3. Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Spikey (Mar 7, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Why haven't you been in IRC as much?Â
> ...



1. I don't get it... why again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Aww...
3.


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 7, 2007)

1) Pancakes or waffles? (and why)

2) Perfect Dark or Goldeneye?

3) The vertices of a regular n-gon are colored (each vertex has only one color). Each color is applied to at least three vertices. The vertices of any given color form a regular polygon. Show that there are two colors which are applied to the same number of vertices.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Charmander or Squirtle?
2. If you could kill any super hero, who would it be, and how?
3. Do you sleep with a night light? (or did you?)


----------



## Westside (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Whose your MILF?
2. Have you ever had one of those moments where you watch a Japanese anime, fall in love with what you think is the cutest girl, and only find out later on that it's a he?
3. Dracula or Alucard?


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 7, 2007)

1) How's it crackin', Tay-Tay?

2) How does it feel knowing that you have to share the same first name as previous American Idol winner, Taylor Hicks? (Soul Patrol, anyone?)

3) Can you give us a *changelog* for tshu v2.1? (I actually wanted one for 2.0 but you upgrade yourself like, everyday)


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 8, 2007)

1. How many fingers am I holding up?
2. 
3. What happened to question 2?


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 9, 2007)

*---> There are still questions that have not been answered by tshu. Tshu may still answer these remaining questions but this session is closed to any more new questions. The next session can be found HERE!*


----------



## tshu (Mar 10, 2007)

Nevin007 said:


> 1. Hottest actress or supermodel?
> 2. Have you ever been in a fight?...win/lose?
> 3. Who is your daddy and what does he do?


*1) Winona Ryder circa Girl Interrupted era is pretty. But I mean, sans the whole depressed and in an institution thing...
2) I am a lover, not a fighter.
3) Boys have a penis, and girls have a vagina.*



Tomobobo said:


> 1) Pancakes or waffles? (and why)
> 
> 2) Perfect Dark or Goldeneye?
> 
> 3) The vertices of a regular n-gon are colored (each vertex has only one color). Each color is applied to at least three vertices. The vertices of any given color form a regular polygon. Show that there are two colors which are applied to the same number of vertices.


*1) Pancakes, because they are easier to make homemade. Well I guess unless you had a waffle iron. But if you tried to make waffles manually, using only a normal frying pan, it would be pretty hard.
2) Perfect Dark, because Elvis the alien was pretty cool.
3) Yes.*



deadmon said:


> 1. Charmander or Squirtle?
> 2. If you could kill any super hero, who would it be, and how?
> 3. Do you sleep with a night light? (or did you?)


*1) Squirtle of course.
2) I dunno. Batman, in the library, with the candlestick, I suppose.
3) I did when I was little... now I sleep with all the bright lights on.*



Westside said:


> 1. Whose your MILF?
> 2. Have you ever had one of those moments where you watch a Japanese anime, fall in love with what you think is the cutest girl, and only find out later on that it's a he?
> 3. Dracula or Alucard?


*1) TPi.
2) Nope.  :'( 
3) Dracula.*



			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin,Mar 7 2007, 08:32 AM]1) How's it crackin', Tay-Tay?
> 
> 2) How does it feel knowing that you have to share the same first name as previous American Idol winner, Taylor Hicks? (Soul Patrol, anyone?)
> 
> 3) Can you give us a *changelog* for tshu v2.1? (I actually wanted one for 2.0 but you upgrade yourself like, everyday)


*1) it is crackin' pretty well.
2) It pains my soul.
3) I dunno. I forget what I even changed between versions. Was there even a version 2.0? I don't remember.*



Linkiboy said:


> 1. How many fingers am I holding up?
> 2.
> 3. What happened to question 2?


*1) 10, obviously.
2)
3) Question 2 is gone because you had all 10 fingers held up, you couldn't type it.*


----------

